# 処理する廃液タンク



## SEA91

処理する廃液ﾀﾝｸのﾊﾞﾙﾌﾞが開いている事を確認している。

Does 処理する廃液ﾀﾝｸ means the waste water to be treated in the tank or the tank that treats waste water?


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Without more context, I think the sentence means:
我々がこれから処理しようとしている廃液タンクのバルブが開いている事を確認しなさい。
Make sure that the valve of the waste water tank, which we are going to deal with, is open.

I think another interpretation is also possible, although I personally feel it's less likely: 
「何らか（おそらくは廃液）を処理している廃液タンク」のバルブが開いている事を確認しなさい。
Make sure that the valve of the waste water tank, which is dealing with something (probably the waste water), is open.

In short, both of your interpretation can possible, grammatically.
Therefore you should interpret it with the context or background.

If you want to get a correct answer, I think you should provide us with more information about the context and background.


----------



## SEA91

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> Without more context, I think the sentence means:
> 我々がこれから処理しようとしている廃液タンクのバルブが開いている事を確認しなさい。
> Make sure that the valve of the waste water tank, which we are going to deal with, is open.
> 
> I think another interpretation is also possible, although I personally feel it's less likely:
> 「何らか（おそらくは廃液）を処理している廃液タンク」のバルブが開いている事を確認しなさい。
> Make sure that the valve of the waste water tank, which is dealing with something (probably the waste water), is open.
> 
> In short, both of your interpretation can possible, grammatically.
> Therefore you should interpret it with the context or background.
> 
> If you want to get a correct answer, I think you should provide us with more information about the context and background.


 
This tank is where we put the waste water and the treatment process runs inside the tank.
Is this informative enough ?
I am actually confused with the meaning of 処理する廃液ﾀﾝｸ.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Me too. 
I'm confused with the meaning of 処理する廃液タンク.
So I want more context. 
There should be a special reason why the write added the seemed-redundant expression of 処理する here.


----------



## frequency

Due to the collocation,
処理する廃液ﾀﾝｸ
sounds like that you're going to dispose of the tank. We can consider two cases.
1  You're really going to dispose of the tank. And you check its valve.
Or
2  The tank has such liquid.
If 2,

処理する廃液を含んだタンクのバルブが開いていることを確認する。(Imperative, as Dorberman says.)
_Make sure that the valve of the tank containing waste liquid to be disposed of is open._
Which one?

But we've got a question here. Do you know this 処理 suggests:
1) to dispose of? or
2) the liquid undergoes any process after that?


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> Due to the collocation,
> 処理する廃液ﾀﾝｸ
> sounds like that you're going to dispose of the tank. We can consider two cases.
> 1  You're really going to dispose of the tank. And you check its valve.
> Or
> 2  The tank has such liquid.
> If 2,
> 
> 処理する廃液を含んだタンクのバルブが開いていることを確認する。(Imperative, as Dorberman says.)
> _Make sure that the valve of the tank containing waste liquid to be disposed of is open._
> Which one?
> 
> But we've got a question here. Do you know this 処理 suggests:
> 1) to dispose of? or
> 2) the liquid undergoes any process after that?



Yes, the liquid undergoes other process after that. We do not dispose of the tank


----------



## frequency

Oh lol! Then it's 2 and 2)!

_Make sure that the valve of the tank containing waste liquid, which will be processed, is open._

That Japanese sentence is fully understandable even if it doesn't have the phrase 処理する. This is the secondary info. So I'm using , which~,


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> Oh lol! Then it's 2 and 2)!
> 
> _Make sure that the valve of the tank containing waste liquid, which will be processed, is open._
> 
> That Japanese is fully understandable even if it doesn't have the phrase 処理する. This is the secondary info. So I'm using , which~,


 
Thank you!!!!!
Since this is an evaluation check list, instead of standard of procedure (SOP), can I write it like this?

_Checking if the valve of the tank containing waste water which will be treated, is open._

In our factory, we call it waste water, so I will stick to that one


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「処理する廃液ﾀﾝｸのﾊﾞﾙﾌﾞが開いている事を確認している。」という文章が、
「これから処理する廃液の入った廃液ﾀﾝｸのﾊﾞﾙﾌﾞが開いている事を確認している。」という意味であるならば、
「処理する廃液ﾀﾝｸのﾊﾞﾙﾌﾞが開いている事を確認している。」という日本語はあまり上手な日本語とは言えないと思います。
文法的に普通に解釈すると、これから処理するのは「廃液」ではなく「廃液タンク」を処理するとしか読めないと思います。
百歩譲ると、「これから処理する廃液の入ったﾀﾝｸの廃液ﾊﾞﾙﾌﾞが開いている事を確認している。」という文章も冗長であるので、それを安易に短縮したのかもしれません。
「処理する」を除いてしまうか、「今から処理する廃液の入った」と書くか、どちらかにしたほうがわかりやすいのではないかと私は思います。
（この文章の前の文脈にもよると思いますが。）

したがって、オリジナルポスターの方が混乱されたのは、（あるいは僕も混乱しているのは）この文章に原因があると思います。


----------



## frequency

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 文法的に普通に解釈すると、これから処理するのは「廃液」ではなく「廃液タンク」を処理するとしか読めないと思います。
> 百歩譲ると、「これから処理する廃液の入ったﾀﾝｸの廃液ﾊﾞﾙﾌﾞが開いている事を確認している。」という文章も冗長であるので、それを安易に短縮したのかもしれません。
> したがって、オリジナルポスターの方が混乱されたのは、（あるいは僕も混乱しているのは）この文章に原因があると思います。


 
そうだよ、その通り！！だから謎解きが必要なんだ。


----------



## frequency

SEA, 
If the valve should be opened, select 'Check that'. The valve should be opened=Oh yes it's opened=Check that.
You're focusing on whether the valve is opened or closed, select 'Check if'. The valve is opened? Closed?=I don't know so I need to see it=Check if.
Add one more comma:

_Checking if/that the valve of the tank containing waste water*,* which will be treated, is open._


SEA91 said:


> In our factory, we call it waste water, so I will stick to that one


Okay, I got it.


----------



## SEA91

frequency said:


> SEA,
> If the valve should be opened, select 'Check that'. The valve should be opened=Oh yes it's opened=Check that.
> You're focusing on whether the valve is opened or closed, select 'Check if'. The valve is opened? Closed?=I don't know so I need to see it=Check if.
> Add one more comma:
> 
> _Checking if/that the valve of the tank containing waste water*,* which will be treated, is open._
> 
> Okay, I got it.


 
You are right! I have to change "if" to "that" . Thanks!


----------

